# Furniture Building & Lutherie Classes



## WayneC

Thanks for the review. Looks like a good option for folks in Kentucky.


----------



## Roger52

Good review. I have taken the coffee table class as well as the jewelry box and the workbench classes. I would like to build a guitar as well. Ted really is a good teacher, and has students travel in from out of town to take his classes.


----------

